# Smolt or Fry?



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

I've heard and read a lot of definitions over the years regarding Steelhead that are stocked in Lake Erie. Just to clarify this to most newcommers and those who don't really know;

1. Smolt means a transition the steelhead or salmon go through in fresh water, before entering salt water. They build up a slime coat and scales. Steelhead in Ohio's waters are not ocean run; therefore they are not Smolts.....
2. Fry does not mean 'how you cook them.' Steelhead Fry are hatched steelhead that are juveniles and getting ready to enter the Lake. Most fry will then stay out in the lake for at least a year or sometimes more before returning to the river they were stocked in, or hatched in.

Not trying to bust a bubble, just thought Most of you should know the difference between terminology and what is correct!

FISH ON!
<'))}><
Herb


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Good info. I see the ODNR calls them yearlings.

Joel


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I thought they were always called fingerlings?? I have heard yearlings too.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

joel_fishes said:


> Good info. I see the ODNR calls them yearlings.
> 
> Joel


Thanks Joel!

I don't know why the ODNR calls them yearlings? That term or word only has one true meaning, and most people who own horses or know anything about horses will tell you 'yearling' refers to horses and not fish.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> I thought they were always called fingerlings?? I have heard yearlings too.


LS,
yes they are also refered to as fingerlings or baby fish, but the true or correct terminology is Fry.


----------

